# Storing HGH powder in a freezer



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

I know it must be refrigerated after It's reconstituted with water, but what about the powder?

On searching I'm getting conflicting views. Some say powder is fine in the freezer, others say it cannot be stored there.

@Pscarb @Bensif @swole troll

I'd appreciate your input. Simple yes/no will do. Thanks in anticipation.


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

Sasnak said:


> I know it must be refrigerated after It's reconstituted with water, but what about the powder?
> 
> On searching I'm getting conflicting views. Some say powder is fine in the freezer, others say it cannot be stored there.
> 
> ...


 No

In all honesty it's been a very long since I've seen or had that conversation so my recollection may be off. But although HGH goes through a freeze drying process, freezing and then thawing is not the same and the peptide is really quite fragile. It has a fairly long shelf life of kept in a the fridge anyway


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Never bothered myself

Just keep it in the fridge dried or reconstituted


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

swole troll said:


> Never bothered myself
> 
> Just keep it in the fridge dried or reconstituted


 Thanks ST. The reason I want to keep the dry powder in the freezer is so my kids don't see it. We have a freezer in the garage that they never go in and only have a fridge in the kitchen.

Are you with Pscarb who says you can freeze it or Bensif who doesn't recommend?

Thanks


----------



## Dannyb0yb (Nov 28, 2017)

Sasnak said:


> Thanks ST. The reason I want to keep the dry powder in the freezer is so my kids don't see it. We have a freezer in the garage that they never go in and only have a fridge in the kitchen.
> 
> Are you with Pscarb who says you can freeze it or Bensif who doesn't recommend?
> 
> Thanks


 You could buy an ekstra fridge for the garage


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Sasnak said:


> Thanks ST. The reason I want to keep the dry powder in the freezer is so my kids don't see it. We have a freezer in the garage that they never go in and only have a fridge in the kitchen.
> 
> Are you with Pscarb who says you can freeze it or Bensif who doesn't recommend?
> 
> Thanks


 I have kept them as well as gh releasing peptides in the freezer in the past to no apparent detriment but I can't say categorically if it has any effect on the peptide's efficacy or not.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

Dannyb0yb said:


> You could buy an ekstra fridge for the garage


 Not really worth it for 200iu of gh. It'd look a bit obvious in there on its own too.


----------



## Dannyb0yb (Nov 28, 2017)

Sasnak said:


> Not really worth it for 200iu of gh. It'd look a bit obvious in there on its own too.


 Fair point


----------



## stargazer (Sep 14, 2017)

Sasnak said:


> I know it must be refrigerated after It's reconstituted with water, but what about the powder?
> 
> On searching I'm getting conflicting views. Some say powder is fine in the freezer, others say it cannot be stored there.
> 
> ...


 I would store it per the manufacturers instruction.

All the different brands of genuine pharmaceutical Lyophilized powder GH i have seen (i worked in the pharmaceutical distribution sector for a few years) said *"store between 2-8c" followed by "Do not freeze".*

So if that's what the manufacturer advises then that's the advice i would take.


----------



## Sasnak (Oct 11, 2016)

stargazer said:


> So if that's what the manufacturer advises then that's the advice i would take


 Thanks

No instructions with the gh I purchased. Generics I imported directly from China.

I'm not expecting great things from it, assuming it's even legit! Then again getting either genuine pharma or genuine generic gh seems to be a minefield anyway. I've just never run it before and curiosity got the better of me. I'm knocking on a bit (47) so I may well benefit.

I'll soon find out either way.


----------

